# Breeding season



## mosman (Feb 25, 2010)

When do wild pigeons breed and fledge their babys? do they bread anytime or is there a "regular" season that they follow?


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Any time of the year, peak times being spring and summer


----------

